# KUNMING | China Merchants Zhaoping Business Centre | 204m | 46 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: China Merchants China Merchants Group






6.1亿！中建交通中标云南市招平商务中心项目，打造地标性建筑 - 中国网


近日，中建交通中标云南市招平商务中心项目，合同额约6.1亿元，该项目由中建交通第二建设公司履约。项目用地面积为28981.82平方米，总建筑...



anjian.china.com.cn





By khunmingshost


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

In this 4K video. We can see the progress on this project and all the other projects within this new planned redeveloped district.


https://www.ixigua.com/7066032100780507684?logTag=79c134cd1a239718f4d7


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-31 by El.lucifer


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Good to see this building rising and others like it in Kunming's former Wujiaba International Airport redeveloped business district.


https://www.ixigua.com/6999238288187851277?id=7089070449606263333&logTag=1c2090534e9395cd8acb


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

It's making progress.


https://www.ixigua.com/7099723837930996258?logTag=61d8a1395da87b4a77e3


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks God, kunming is boosting


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-06 by El.lucifer


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a cropped screenshot from a 4K xigua video from a few days to a week ago.
Good progress has been made in this project, China Merchants Zhaoping Business Centre, the main tower is rising fairly fast and another floor has undergone cladding installation. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7117176858273120781?logTag=6403ac9bfd4b232cec94


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kunming, thanks for boosting, in the beginning kunming progress was slow, today is faster


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-30 by edicomrex


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @kenamour, I like bay window cladding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-16 by 汤姆孙先生


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-15 by edicomrex


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kunming is boosting. 
@KillerZavatar, do you still think these developments in Kunming are a small boost?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-30 by El.lucifer


----------

